Ask HN: What's the most useful purchase you made in the last year? - adbge
======
mindcrime
This thing has been pretty useful, since the nearby Barnes & Noble cafe
doesn't have any electrical outlets within reach. This really extends my
ability to sit and work for long periods of time.

[https://www.amazon.com/Energizer-XP18000-Universal-
External-...](https://www.amazon.com/Energizer-XP18000-Universal-External-
Netbooks/dp/B002K8M9HC)

------
dvdhnt
May sound silly, but during Old Navy's 2016 end of season sale, I was able to
get two pairs of slim, khaki pants; one pair burgundy/maroon and the other
tan. Since the colors are polar opposites, I've literally had pants to go with
anything for any occasion.

The best part; I paid only $7 per pair.

------
VT_Drew
Stock in AMD bought when it was under $3 per share.

------
lettergram
A rice cooker

